# Teaching English in Vietnam



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Good morning all,
Been a bit slack over the past few months but thought I would share this with you.
My wife is 'mature age' and has 25 years teaching experience English/Maths. Has taught here and Thailand. A devoted teacher with good reports from her postings.

A few months ago she was wanting to teach again, but due to age discrimination here, she was 'persona non grata'. She had a friend in Vietnam and we decided to give it a try there. I stayed on to try and sell house/car but that is another story.

She was forced to go to Hanoi a month before school was due to recommence as they needed to get her visa etc (according to them). She did 2 days of getting documents and the rest of the time sitting around doing nothing - no rental assistance etc.

Just before school started, her school posting was changed to a school 1 hour out of town apparently because she was considered 'too old' by the Principal. As soon as she started she encountered indifference with the Vietnamese 'English' teachers (many who cannot speak English???) due to her higher salary.
She was constantly vilified about that and other issues which she was not responsible for. Her work load was increased by 30% and she was teaching 6 hours a day and then travelling home 1 hr, then preparing classes for the next day. Her schedules were constantly changed for no apparent reason.
Finally we decided 'enough was enough' so she resigned. She gave a month's notice so they could appoint her replacement. Two weeks later she finished her daily class and they terminated her on the spot. They are refusing to pay her to the date of her agreed termination date. She has now contacted Philippine Embassy and they are most interested in her plight, as the employer has previous history as it turns out.

So if anyone, family or otherwise, is looking to teach in Vietnam, I suggest 'caution'.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like you have about had your "fill" of Vietnam. I know that this post is somewhat off the original subject, but pretty much feel the same. I spent about a year there at Chu Lia back in 65&66 during the fun & games we were involved in during that time frame. After it was over in 75, it all went back to Hanoi and their system & control. I know some Vets have gone back to visit and some to live there but I certainly have no reason to ever set foot on their soil again. 

Good luck with getting anything resolved to your (and her) satisfaction.

Fred


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> Sounds like you have about had your "fill" of Vietnam. I know that this post is somewhat off the original subject, but pretty much feel the same. I spent about a year there at Chu Lia back in 65&66 during the fun & games we were involved in during that time frame. After it was over in 75, it all went back to Hanoi and their system & control. I know some Vets have gone back to visit and some to live there but I certainly have no reason to ever set foot on their soil again.
> 
> Good luck with getting anything resolved to your (and her) satisfaction.
> 
> Fred


Thanks Fred, I actually never really got there, as still trying to sell here. But we did have a holiday there 18 months ago and we both liked it very much. But as you know living and holidaying are north and south!
She has gone to Hanoi today to confront her'employer'. I am in the background loading the bullets verbally.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Asia sure is a tough place to make it for the middle-aged can she teach online?

Mogo it sounds like you're still leaving the Philippines... If so where are you headed next?


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> Asia sure is a tough place to make it for the middle-aged can she teach online?
> 
> Mogo it sounds like you're still leaving the Philippines... If so where are you headed next?


HI MCA, 
You are right about the 'age thing' here, much the same throughout Asia, but not too bad in Thailand. She taught there for 7 or 8 years, we probably come back a few years early, but Aussie $ is down the toilet there.

We are giving Phils another try. Still have house on market for sale/rent and don't really care what happens first. We will then move to Subic area or outer Angeles - no desire to be in the 'nonsense areas' - just like a quiet life, which is something of a rarity here.
She did look at online and got accepted by one company but the pay rate is aweful and most of the work they offered was in the middle of the night. Whilst I understand this due to their client base location, I like to sleep of a night which is spasmodic as it is.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> HI MCA,
> You are right about the 'age thing' here, much the same throughout Asia, but not too bad in Thailand. She taught there for 7 or 8 years, we probably come back a few years early, but Aussie $ is down the toilet there.
> 
> We are giving Phils another try. Still have house on market for sale/rent and don't really care what happens first. We will then move to Subic area or outer Angeles - no desire to be in the 'nonsense areas' - just like a quiet life, which is something of a rarity here.
> She did look at online and got accepted by one company but the pay rate is aweful and most of the work they offered was in the middle of the night. Whilst I understand this due to their client base location, I like to sleep of a night which is spasmodic as it is.


Many nice places/sub-divisions in the Angeles and Clark areas. You'll pay for it but quiet places are available and not too far from the malls and other stores etc.


----------

